# PLAY Online, Huawei E156G, wvdial\ppp

## STiKi

Staram się zmusić ten modem do działania, ale chyba wszystko jest przeciwko mnie.

Oto konfig /etc/wvdial.conf:

```

tomasz@apofis ~ $ cat /mnt/ntfs/wvdial

tomasz@apofis ~ $ cat /etc/wvdial.conf

[Dialer Defaults]

Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0

Init2 = ATZ

Init3 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

Init4 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet"

#Init4 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","www.playmobile.pl"

#Init4 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","www.orange.pl"

Stupid Mode = 1

Check DNS = off

Modem Type = Analog Modem

Phone = *99#

ISDN = 0

username = internet

Dial Command = ATDT

Password = internet

Baud = 466600

```

A oto co się dzieje bo wydaniu komendy wvdial:

```
tomasz@apofis ~ $ wvdial

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.60

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

OK

--> Sending: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet"

AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet"

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Sending: ATDT*99#

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT*99#

CONNECT

--> Carrier detected.  Starting PPP immediately.

--> Starting pppd at Sun Feb 28 18:35:20 2010

--> Warning: Could not modify /etc/ppp/pap-secrets: Permission denied

--> 

--> PAP (Password Authentication Protocol) may be flaky.

--> Warning: Could not modify /etc/ppp/chap-secrets: Permission denied

--> 

--> CHAP (Challenge Handshake) may be flaky.

--> Pid of pppd: 12647

--> Disconnecting at Sun Feb 28 18:35:20 2010

--> The PPP daemon has died: No ppp module error (exit code = 4)

--> man pppd explains pppd error codes in more detail.

--> I guess that's it for now, exiting

--> The PPP daemon has died. (exit code = 4)
```

Please help!  :Smile: 

----------

## ufoman

Kod błędu 4 oznacza problem z modułami. Coś pewnie przegapiłeś.

----------

## STiKi

No według manuala, wszystko mam wbudowane.

----------

## ufoman

To zrób wszystko jako moduły. Tez kiedyś bawiłem się z pppd i miałem taki problem.

----------

## STiKi

Ani wbudowanie wszystkich potrzebnych funkcji na twardo, ani zbudowanie jajka z obsługą modularną tychże rzeczy nic nie daje. Any other ideas?

----------

## Dagger

errr NetworkManager ma w pelni zintegrowana obsluge tego typu przadzen. Osobiscie mam 2 modem Huewai i obydwa dzialaja bez problemow.

----------

## arturx

umnie działa

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="/dev/ttyUSB0"

modules_ppp0=( "pppd iproute2" )

modules=( "plug" )

pppd_ppp0=(

        "noauth"

        "debug"

        "defaultroute"

        "usepeerdns"

        "noipdefault"

        "ipcp-accept-local"

        "ipcp-accept-remote"

        "lock"

        "921600"

        "crtscts"

        )

chat_ppp0="

ABORT BUSY

ABORT ERROR

ABORT 'NO ANSWER'

ABORT 'NO CARRIER'

ABORT 'NO DIALTONE'

ABORT 'Invalid Login'

ABORT 'Login incorrect'

'' AT

TIMEOUT 5

OK 'ATH'

OK 'ATE1'

OK 'AT+CGDCONT=1,\"IP\",\"Internet\"'

OK 'ATD*99#'

TIMEOUT 60

CONNECT ''

TIMEOUT 5

~--''

"

```

kernel w/g http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Huawei_E160#Kernel_options

----------

